# Sensor Cleaning



## Bo4key (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you guys clean your sensors yourselves, or have a professional do it?

I had some dust that was showing up at smaller aperture and took it in to a local camera repair shop to have it done. I went to Lens & shutter first and they were going to send it away and said I would be without it for 4 weeks. The local (reputable) shop, said they would have it to me in 2-3 days. 

Do you think this was a good idea? 

I've never cleaned it myself, or been shown how,  but also didn't want to be without it for 4 weeks.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought a kit to clean mine and it was very  easy a long as your careful


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

One of my photography mentors taught me to use a baby nose-sucker thing, and you squeeze all the air out and then bring it close to the sensor and let it suck in. Never let it blow on it though.


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 17, 2012)

I've watched a couple of videos on line and it doesn't look to hard. The problem was that everyone in town was sold out of the wipes and I wanted it cleaned pronto. I'll be buying the supplies next time they are in stock and doing it myself. Or ordering them online.


----------

